
Demonstration of Picasso canvas fingerprinting - jacdp
https://antoinevastel.com/browser%20fingerprinting/2019/03/21/picasso-canvas-fingerprinting.html
======
lqet
Interesting! In case you are wondering: the fingerprint is the hash printed
above the rendered picture, and it should be unique per device class (because
of the hardware / driver / OS / browser / ...).

------
lol768
I think this would be more useful with some comparison points, so:

* Firefox/Linux/AMD and default settings gives me 4dd1c8196b5a7f7fd5faecadd398a31e

* Chromium/Linux/AMD and default settings gives me 3a255645100c90693ae68d2e121f64fb

